# Ariens ST1032



## Dwogb (Oct 27, 2019)

Hello, first time poster

I have an Ariens ST 1032
Model 924056
Serial 001846

With a Tecumseh 10 HP engine 
Model HMSK100 159295W
Engine family VTP358U1G2RC

I’m looking for the correct size auger belt

I believe I’ve been given the wrong size twice by two different dealers. 
The first time was V belt 07213100 which I think is the the traction belt and was a little big. I tightened the pulley tensioner all the way over and there seemed to still be too much slack. The second time I was given V belt 07213000. According to the Ariens online manual this is the correct fit. When I got it on it is still way too big, seems by a good 2-3 inches. Would someone have any insight as to the correct size belt. 

Thank you


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

07213000 is the correct belt for that model. I'm wondering if you have a problem with the tension wheel.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

whoops- 
07213000 is the auger belt 

07213100 would be the drive belt. 



https://parts.ariens.com/partlookup_a/261.htm?aribrand=ARN#


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Hmm... Scot's web page (https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page7.html) says the 924056 should have a Briggs & Stratton engine. But yours has a Tecumseh? I wonder if someone did an engine swap?

For what it's worth, I have a later-model ST1032 (model 924084) which has the Tecumseh 10HP engine and it uses an Ariens 07210800 belt, which is 36.5, 36.7, or 37" long depending on where you look. I wonder if that belt would work?


----------



## Dwogb (Oct 27, 2019)

Thank you so much for all your responses. I suspected there was an engine swap. I bought it used for a great price thinking I would spend a little money and have a beast of a snowblower. I’ll head to the dealer Monday and try the Ariens 07210800 belt. I’ll keep you posted. 

Thank you.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Dwogb said:


> I bought it used for a great price thinking I would spend a little money and have a beast of a snowblower.


Don't worry, you will!

The ST1032 is a great machine, and this belt thing is just a temporary hiccup. Find the right belt size, write it down for next time, and go have fun with your new machine!


----------



## Dwogb (Oct 27, 2019)

Hello, 

Problem solved. I got and installed the Ariens belt 07210800 and it’s a great fit. 

The dealer initially told me I must have installed the 07213000 belt incorrectly but I showed him a picture showing it in correctly. We then discussed the Tecumseh engine vs. the Briggs. One of his resources said the ST1032 has a Briggs and another said it has a Tecumseh. One of the other dealer reps joined us and said between 1980 - 1984 ( mine falls in that era) Ariens used both engines on the ST1032. The online manuals show parts lists for Briggs models. The engine sheave shaft ( I think that’s the right name) on the Tecumseh must be lower than the one on the Briggs therefore requiring a shorter belt ( the dealer’s theory). I told them about the info I found here and asked for the 072108000 belt. 

Well a long story long I’m super happy we have the right belt and I’m looking forward to the first big snow to test it out. 
Thank you so much for the responses and the help. This is a wonderful resource and I’m sure I’ll be back asking more questions.


----------



## ktr (Oct 25, 2019)

I have the exact same model and mine is a Briggs. Sounds like yours was swapped.


----------

